# WD caviar black slow?



## driverdj2000

hi,
i put together my new system and use a 1TB wd caviar black.
just wondering is a sustained write speed of 30 MB/s normal?
i looked up reviews and about 50 MB/s seems to be the sustained write minimum.and 100MB/s maximum (i never achieve 100)
when writing a 4gb file it starts about 70MB/s and slowly drops down to a steady 29-32MB/s.im using win7 so the speeds are shown. 
my external HD matches these speeds but the caviar black is supposed to be a FAST drive.
anyone with this drive know if this is normal or slow?


----------



## memory

I have 2 WD Caviar black 500gb drives and mine is doing something similar to yours.  When I transfer a large folder between the 2 drives, it will start out around 100mb's and just keep slowly dropping to the point where it is just to slow.

I am starting to wonder if there is something going on with the WD Caviar black drives.  I have seen a few other threads explaining this same problem.  This is definitely not normal.  

I have already RMA'd the drives and the replacements do the same thing.


----------



## driverdj2000

yeah it just seems they should be faster than that.dont want to return it as its my system drive and if a replacements gonna be the same whats the point


----------



## memory

They definitely should be faster than that.  I just don't know if it is the hard drives or something else that is causing it.


----------



## linkin

Maybe run a defrag?


----------



## driverdj2000

linkin said:


> Maybe run a defrag?



no it not that.ive only a 100gb used out of a tb and the drive is only a month old.
its been like that since the start.
anybody else have a wd caviar black?
what are your write speeds in win7?


----------



## Gabe63

What program do you use to check? To be honnest the write speed is not as important as read to me but I will check if it does not take too much time.


----------



## memory

You can use HDTune to test the speeds.  http://http://www.hdtune.com/

driverdj, could you do the same thing and post the results.  I am curious what yours will be.  I will test mine and post the results.

Gabe63, what hard drive do you have?  Is it the one in your sig?


----------



## driverdj2000

ok it wont let me do a write benchmark as i have my drive partitioned so i did a file benchmark.write results are better than what i normally get. when copying files in windows.perhaps drive is ok
have a look


----------



## canivari

The hard Disk with big capacities are only good (and thats because they have more cache..) to transfer big files..if you try to copy small files they will transfer more slowly because they have huge space to sweep and actually find the correct sectors where they want to pick to copy the fragments of the files..


----------



## Gabe63

memory said:


> You can use HDTune to test the speeds.  http://http://www.hdtune.com/
> 
> driverdj, could you do the same thing and post the results.  I am curious what yours will be.  I will test mine and post the results.
> 
> Gabe63, what hard drive do you have?  Is it the one in your sig?



I have 2 500G blacks and one blue. I have kids birthdays today so it will be later. I check them both.


----------

